# 1942 WW2 BSA Airborne Bicycle: Early Twin Tube Model



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 12, 2012)

The overwhelming majority of the 70,000 Airborne bicycles manufactured were the later model with a single seat tube. This is the first design, a lightweight version with a twin seat tube. Its frame number suggests that this is one of the oldest BSA Airbornes to have survived.












The pictures above are when I first got it, and below after cleaning it up and adding a few accessories.







The BSA 40 saddle was an option at the time; they were also fitted with Brooks saddles. These days, we usually have to work from catalogue illustrations to see how to restore our bikes (it does not always reflect historical reality, so we often we-write history!). BSA catalogue photos of the Airborne show a BSA saddle so we prefer to fit the BSA item.














As the early model is much more valuable, and we often have to work with poor quality photos when we first spot a bike for sale, here are some tips to help recognize this model more easily. The main difference between the two models that can be seen from distance is the top of the seat tube. The seat tube mount is markedly different. You can see it here in detail from various angles.












Below you can see that the bottom of the twin seat tubes have been welded. This is presumably why this model was superseded by the single seat tube model. Though this version is lighter, the frame was weaker; obviously that part of the bike is the main stress-point.
(I'm not really a restorer, but a 'preserver.' I've left the bike like this to reveal this insight into military bike manufacture).






This summary of the bike is from the BSA & Military Bicycle Museum website. If you want to see more, you can visit this page:

http://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/1942-ww2-bsa-airborne-bicycle-early-twin-tube-model/






IF YOU HAVE ONE OF THESE EARLY TWIN-TUBE BSA BIKES PLEASE ADD YOUR PICTURES TO THIS THREAD (There's a separate thread for the later single tube model)


----------



## jpromo (Jan 12, 2012)

Incredible piece of history. Wonderful find


----------



## Brown (Apr 14, 2012)

*Tires (tyres)*

I hope you still have your 1942 WW2 BSA Airborne Bicycle.  Can you tell me the tires size?

Many thanks for the trouble,

Brown


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for showing this bike. I've had several BSA paratroopers over the years, but have never see the twin seat tube frame.
Chris


----------



## curtis odom (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow, remember these bikes being true surplus and almost free.


----------



## gusso05 (Apr 28, 2013)

*Here is my BSA TWIN TUBE ...MAURO Italia  Varese*


----------



## BSAfolder (Jun 20, 2013)

Here are my 2x twin tubes, the one missing the rear wheel, is from the first production of 1500 bikes, with angle iron type folding brackets (instead of the later cast folding brackets), complete with wooden blocks for pedals. 
The red one I bought on Ebay USA and shipped back to the UK, the third photo shows this bike restored.  
Regards
Gary


----------



## curtis odom (Jun 21, 2013)

I just picked up a single tube frame and fork. I would like to match it with a set of Westfield folding bars. Anybody have a set available?
Curtis


----------



## adlena (Jul 15, 2013)

its cool


----------



## frankmiller11 (Jul 20, 2013)

a little work is needed in these bike and it will be a beauty.


----------



## rubblequeen (Oct 18, 2013)

*Twin down tube YES*

Oh yes at last I have found my Golden Fleece.  I have just picked up a twin down tube BSA Paratroopers bike. It still has the BSA saddle, grips and war issue tyres.  Everything runs free.  Although the tyres are too fragile to ride on.

Ah so happy now and it will head up my collection of seven other parabikes.  Kinda like these bikes


----------

